# Pic Of Camping Cake



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been meaning to share this forever. A friend recently began making cakes with fondant accents. For our son's camping birthday party she fixed this cake. The photo is great, but it doesn't do it justice. Be sure to notice the campfire and s'mores at the bottom right corner.










She also made this cake for DH birthday - he is a bigtime bass fisherman and the cake was meant to be "the one that got away."


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Those cakes are great...your friend is very talented!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Eric&Lesley said:


> I've been meaning to share this forever. A friend recently began making cakes with fondant accents. For our son's camping birthday party she fixed this cake. The photo is great, but it doesn't do it justice. Be sure to notice the campfire and s'mores at the bottom right corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were simply amazing!!!!! WOW!! Your friend is very talented!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Great looking cakes! Thanks for sharing the pics with us!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow!









Those are great cakes! Tell me those are real rocks and she doesn't make those too........


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would like one of those cakes for my birthday...actually I would like both of those cakes

They look great









Thor


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rocks are the ONLY part of the cake that she didn't make. Those were candy. Everything else is handmade and edilble including the tent and characters. I can tell you that is was the hardest cake that I ever had to cut into - I just wanted to keep it!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, very talented indeed....I love it!







Are the rocks jelly beans?

Tami


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

RizFam said:


> WOW, very talented indeed....I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I can't remember. I think my kids ate them but I never tried them.

If you would enjoy looking at beautiful cakes you should visit her website. It amazes me!! 
Visit the Website


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very impressive indeed!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!

Does she deliver???? We have a May Rally with lots of May birthdays to celebrate in a special way!!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Does she deliver???? We have a May Rally with lots of May birthdays to celebrate in a special way!!










She'll get a kick when I tell her that her cakes are being requested from hundreds of miles away!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Those are some unbelievable cakes! Your friend is an artist!


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Those were amazing!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

What a surprise! When I clicked on the topic, I was expecting a picture of a cake made while camping (some funny looking concoction someone had come up with). Those are truly works of art and almost (ALMOST) to pretty to eat!

Very talented!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Amazing cakes which no doubt taste as good as they look.

Thanks for sharing. Did you say she delivers?


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

WOW, she's very talented! My daughter would have loved the Hannah Montana cake for her birthday, I wish she lived closer to me, I can't find anyone to make cakes like that!!!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

[quote name='Piecemakers' date='Mar 16 2008, 07:13 PM' post='279747']
Amazing cakes which no doubt taste as good as they look.

Thanks for sharing. Did you say she delivers?

/quote]

Sorry







No deliveries. We pick them up at her house


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful cakes! Now that takes talent and a steady hand I'm sure









I bet they're almost as tasty as my kitty litter cake!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Fantastic - I wonder if she could do an Outback cake? Well, obviously she could but I wonder what it would look like!


----------

